# RN doves, does white x white always= white?



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

just wondering about this as I wil not let any hatching happen as I have 5, but was wondering if the white RN's throw regular color babies at all, like white pigeons have color babies sometimes, or is their color pool too small.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Depends on what other color genes those parents may be carrying. I think.
I had a white hen and a colored male give me a white and a colored baby almost everytime. I didn't get to test it out since I sold the white ones, but I'd imagine like pigeons, since the white one isn't really 'pure' white, it may have some colored genes to pass along.
I really have no idea about dove genetics.
I'll see if I can find some info on this stuff.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

There is a lot of fascinating ringneck dove information on Dr. Miller's site: http://www.ringneckdove.com/

Terry


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Well this site is packed with a LOT of info. Looks a bit complicated  The links at the bottom of the page are pretty good too
http://www.ringneckdove.com/Wilmer's WebPage/GENETICS_OF_RINGNECKS.htm Edit: Terry beat me to it! 

Other sites:
http://www.internationaldovesociety.com/Articles/BasicGenetics.htm
http://www.slobberknockerlofts.com/archives/dove_color_chart/ (scroll down to the bottom, I've never seen a mosaic RN before!  )
http://www.internationaldovesociety.com/RNColorPics/RingneckChart.htm
http://internationaldovesociety.com/RNColorPics/simplebreedingcombinations.htm (as you see in this chart, it shows examples where some of the babies from a white pair may be colored)

There's different ways to get white, like in pigeons. So that has a lot to do with whether you'll get all white kids or not.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Whites always have whites*

White ringneck doves are actually extreme dilute whites, which means that they have a tiny bit of pigment. You can see it in the ring, barely. They are genetically prohibeted from having anything higher than themselves, or a bird that shows more color. Colored birds can carry this gene but if they are this color, they can't carry anything else that you can see.

There are piebald whites but they will have dark beaks in most cases and I've never seen an all white one from them but it could exist. These birds are capable of having full colored babies to nearly white ones, just pieds. Pied is true white, white doves typically are not. Does this make sense?

Bill


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

jbangelfish said:


> White ringneck doves are actually extreme dilute whites, which means that they have a tiny bit of pigment. You can see it in the ring, barely. They are genetically prohibeted from having anything higher than themselves, or a bird that shows more color. Colored birds can carry this gene but if they are this color, they can't carry anything else that you can see.
> 
> There are piebald whites but they will have dark beaks in most cases and I've never seen an all white one from them but it could exist. These birds are capable of having full colored babies to nearly white ones, just pieds. Pied is true white, white doves typically are not. Does this make sense?
> 
> Bill


What about albino ringnecks? I think they are somewhat genetically different than "white" ringnecks.

Terry


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

jbangelfish said:


> White ringneck doves are actually extreme dilute whites, which means that they have a tiny bit of pigment. You can see it in the ring, barely. They are genetically prohibeted from having anything higher than themselves, or a bird that shows more color. Colored birds can carry this gene but if they are this color, they can't carry anything else that you can see.
> 
> There are piebald whites but they will have dark beaks in most cases and I've never seen an all white one from them but it could exist. These birds are capable of having full colored babies to nearly white ones, just pieds. Pied is true white, white doves typically are not. Does this make sense?
> 
> Bill


well that answers that......Thanks, very interesting, I always thought of them as white, now I know they are just "bleached out color"....great links guys thanks a bunch!


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Albinos would be different*



TAWhatley said:


> What about albino ringnecks? I think they are somewhat genetically different than "white" ringnecks.
> 
> Terry


They are also pretty rare, I think. I've never seen one in person. An albino could have anything behind it, any color at all and mated to a typical white ringneck would would reveal what either of them have behind. Does that make sense? I avoid albinos, they are weak and have poor eyesight and are very sensitive to light.

Lutino parakeets are albinos even though they are yellow, they are yellow because they are green albinos. White albino parakeets are from blues. The lutinos seem about as normal and strong as any albino that I can think of and this is probably because they are from wild type greens which gives them added strength and vigor.

Bill


----------

